# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Nét quyến rũ đặc trưng của thành phố ngàn hoa - du lịch Đà Lạt

## hantt.163

*Thành phố ngàn hoa, xứ sở tình yêu, thành phố buồn, thành phố mộng mơ,  xứ hoa đào… là những cái tên người ta ưu ái đặt cho Đà Lạt. Đến đây du  khách có thể hòa mình cùng thiên nhiên, đất trời mộng mơ hay đi dạo trên  những con đường trải đầy hoa thơm.   *  
Thiên  nhiên và con người Đà Lạt đã đi vào văn chương, tranh ảnh, nghệ thuật  và trong tim mỗi người. Tuy nhiên, dù cố gắng miêu tả thế nào, chỉ khi  tự mình đặt chân đến đây, bạn mới có thể cảm nhận hết nét đặc trưng của  thành phố mộng mơ này.

*1. Đà Lạt – Xứ lạnh phương Nam*

 Còn  gì tuyệt hơn khi có thể chạy trốn cái nắng nóng của Sài Gòn, cái giá  rét đến buốt lạnh của phương Bắc để đến với Đà Lạt yên bình. Điều đặc  biệt, tiết trời Đà Lạt chỉ se se chứ không quá lạnh… cực kỳ đáng giá là  địa điểm nghỉ ngơi. Đến đây, những người con phương Nam chưa từng biết  đến mùa đông phương Bắc có thể cảm nhận chút ít tại Đà Lạt.

*2. “Ngủ nướng” trong chăn mỗi sáng*


 Nếu  đặt câu hỏi: Đến Đà Lạt, bạn thích làm gì nhất? Chắc hẳn câu trả lời đa  số sẽ là… “ngủ”. Hãy tưởng tượng mà xem, vào sáng sớm, những cơn gió  lạnh ùa vào liệu bạn có muốn rời khỏi “chiếc chăn gió ấm” hay không? Đó  là lý do vì sao nhiều bạn đến Đà Lạt cực kỳ mê khoản… ngủ nướng, bên  cạnh rất nhiều điều thú vị khác mà thành phố này mang lại.
*
 3. Được diện quần áo mùa đông*
 Con  gái Sài Gòn nếu từng nhìn thấy con gái Hà Nội xúng xính trong áo váy  mùa đông, với bao tay, khăn choàng cổ, áo len, mũ len… chắc đôi khi cũng  mường tượng ra mình trong hình ảnh đó. Cũng thích đấy nhỉ? Giải pháp  nhanh là đây: Chỉ cần đến Đà Lạt, bạn có thể sắm và diện những “mốt”  dành cho mùa đông ấy. Tuy trang phục đó không phải dành cho những lúc  lạnh nhất, nhưng như vậy là quá tuyệt rồi!
*
 4. Đặc sản bánh mì nóng*
 Lại  nói về đặc sản “lạnh”. Dạo buổi tối ở Đà Lạt, đến quầy bánh mì nóng,  mua một chiếc và thưởng thức, hít hà trong cái se lạnh nơi đây. Không ít  bạn từng đến Đà Lạt thổ lộ rằng: "Ăn bánh mì pa tê nóng không đâu ngon  bằng Đà lạt".
*
 5. Bốn mùa trong một ngày*




   Với  rừng thông bạt ngàn, rất nhiều hồ nước, sông suối, Đà Lạt sở hữu khí  hậu tuyệt vời. Không khí ở đây trong lành, mát mẻ, khác hẳn sự ngột  ngạt, đông đúc của những đô thị lớn như Sài Gòn, Hà Nội. Đến Đà Lạt, bạn  có thể trải nghiệm 1 ngày với 4 mùa: Buổi sáng sớm là thời tiết của mùa  xuân, buổi trưa là mùa hạ, chiều là mùa thu và đêm là mùa đông… Do đó,  du lịch Đà Lạt không cần mùa, cần tháng. Đà Lạt lúc nào cũng đẹp, cũng  mát diụ, nên thơ.
*
 6. Nơi hẹn hò lãng mạn*
 “Lắng  nghe chiều xuống thành phố mộng mơ…”, đó là giai điệu thật hay trong  một bài hát nổi tiếng về thành phố Đà Lạt. Xứ sở mộng mơ ấy là nơi hò  hẹn lãng mạn của đôi lứa đang yêu. Nào hồ Xuân Hương, thung lũng Tình  Yêu, đồi Mộng Mơ…, hãy đến Đà Lạt và cùng “người ấy” dạo bước ở những  địa danh tuyệt vời đó nhé.

*7. Thành phố ngàn hoa*
 Thiên  nhiên ưu đãi cho Đà Lạt khí hậu ôn hòa, thiên đường của rất nhiều loài  hoa. Trong đó hoa Dã Quỳ, Mimosa hay hoa Đào là nổi tiếng nhất. Hiện  nay, người Đà Lạt vẫn giữ được nhiều thói quen đẹp, ai ai cũng thích  trồng hoa. Hoa có trước hiên nhà, ven đường, hay mọc dại khắp nơi, tạo  cho Đà Lạt hình ảnh đẹp trong lòng du khách.

 
*8. Thiên đường rau quả* 
 Bên  cạnh du lịch, có thể nói trồng trọt chính là hướng đi thành công của Đà  Lạt. Nhờ khí hậu 4 mùa, Đà Lạt có rất nhiều loại rau quả trong Nam  ngoài Bắc. Đi chợ Đà Lạt buổi sớm, bạn có thể chọn thấy những gánh hàng  tươi rói với bông cải xanh, bắp cải, a - ti - sô, dâu tây, đậu ván vừa  mới hái… (nhớ mặc cả nhé!). Du khách có thể lên lịch cho chuyến vi vu Đà  Lạt thêm một buổi tham quan vườn cây của nông dân. Cảm giác được tự tay  thu hoạch những trái dâu tây đỏ mọng thật tuyệt!
*
 9. Những quán cà phê cực “chất”*
 Người  dân Đà Lạt nổi tiếng hiền hòa nhưng những quán cà phê thì rất khác, cá  tính và đôi khi khá… quái. Đó là cafe Song Vy chuyên mở nhạc trữ tình  của Pháp; Cafe Liễu Ơ (tức là Lỡ Yêu) nằm sau Dinh II, ấn tượng bởi kiểu  thiết kế sân vườn mang nét đặc trưng của Đà Lạt; cafe Mộc ở đường Hai  Bà Trưng, thiết kế toàn gỗ, cuối tuần nào cũng có nhạc sống do ca sĩ hát  rất hay; quán cà phê Tùng nằm ngay khu Hòa Bình chỉ phục vụ nhạc cổ  điển cho người sành nhạc lại sành cà phê; quán cà phê Trăm Mái như một  hang động với nhiều ngõ ngách, thiết kế kỳ dị, đầy ngẫu hứng; đến quán  cà phê “độc” và lạ của Đà Lạt - cà phê Cung tơ chiều, lắng nghe giọng  hát khàn khàn, đầy chất lửa và đặc biệt "ma quái" của chị chủ quán…
*
 10. Thư thái tâm hồn*
 Nhịp  sống chậm rãi, hiền hòa của Đà Lạt sẽ giúp bạn sống chậm, suy nghĩ  chậm, để thấy lòng mình bớt chai sạn hơn… Biết đâu, nhờ thế chúng ta  nhận ra mình thật sự muốn gì, đã làm được gì và sẽ làm gì với công việc  và cuộc sống. Vì tất cả những điều tuyệt vời đó, bạn còn chờ đợi gì mà  không bắt chuyến xe Đà Lạt, thẳng tiến!(vietq.vn)

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Teambuilding kết hợp tham quan thành phố đà lạt* - *Teambuilding ket hop tham quan thanh pho đa lat*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Lat* - *tour du lich Da Lat*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Lat click vào *du lịch Đà Lat* - *du lich Da Lat*

----------


## littlelove

ĐL thơ mộng quá

----------


## h20love

nhìn liên tưởng đến Hà Lan

----------


## pigcute

Đà Lạt mộng mơ
Vào mùa xuân chắc là tuyệt lắm

----------


## toidi.net

*Dãy quán cà phê gần chợ Đà Lạt*

 Dãy quán Café này luôn mang đến cho  khách hàng những không gian vô cùng độc đáo. Mỗi quán có một phong cách  riêng nhưng nhìn chung, điều mà các bạn có thể tìm thấy trong các quán  cà phê dạng này sẽ là một góc nhìn cực kì lý tưởng và thơ mộng bên cạnh  một tách cà phê thơm lừng bốc khói hoặc đôi khi còn là một cốc kem lạnh  ngắt để bạn trải nghiệm cảm giác ăn kem giữa trời lạnh. Ngồi trên quán  cà phê cao cao trông ra đường phố nhộn nhịp, chợ búa tấp nập, cảm giác  hẳn sẽ rất khác so với những quán cà phê Sài thành. Nếu bạn là người  không sợ lạnh, một lời khuyên dành cho bạn là nên đến thăm quán cà phê  vào buổi tối, vừa có thể ngắm nhìn phiên chợ đêm bên dưới, vừa có thể  thả mình trôi theo cảm xúc của đêm trên phố núi.

Rất yêu Đà Lạt. Một người luôn dành tình cảm với Đà Lạt

----------

